# Commercial Kitchen for Rent in Los Angeles, Santa Clarita, or near by areas



## gseeholzer (Sep 27, 2012)

I am looking for a commercial kitchen to rent in San Fernando Valley, Burbank. Glendale or nearby areas for my catering business. If you have a commercial kitchen for rent by month or by the hour please email me at [email protected] I have already looked into Chef's Kitchen and the Chef's Center. I am looking for something closer to the valley.

Thank you.


----------

